# Shadow



## AnnoLuce

All languages:

Shadow


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hi AnnoLuce,

*In Italian*:

Shadow = *Ombra*


----------



## Tedehur

French : *Ombre*
Esperanto : *Ombro
*Dutch : *Schaduw*


----------



## Consimmer

Malay: _Bayang _or _Bayangan_, depending on the sentence or context.


----------



## Kangy

Spanish: *Sombra*


----------



## fer7

Hi! In Spanish, "sombra".
_Kangy, we were writing at the same time and your post appeared before mine. _


----------



## Orreaga

Catalan: *ombra*
Basque: *itzal
*Hungarian:* árnyék
*


----------



## Aku

Tagalog: *anino*


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic _Khayaal_ or _Dhill_ depending on context.


----------



## Alijsh

*Persian*: sâye


----------



## Bienvenidos

Alijsh said:


> *Persian*: sâye



Nice to see you again my friend!

The word is the same in both dialects!


----------



## Sidjanga

*German*:  _Schatten _(/shatn/)

*Yiddish*:  שאָטן (/shotn/)


----------



## OldAvatar

*Romanian:*
_umbră_

*Latin:*
_umbra_


----------



## Sidjanga

OldAvatar said:


> *Romanian:*
> _umbră_
> ...


How do you pronounce the _ă_?


----------



## astlanda

Udmurt: вужер
Finnish: varjo
Estonian: vari


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* gölge


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese*: 影 (かげ); kage

*Hebrew*: צל; tsel

*Latvian*: ēna


----------



## OldAvatar

Sigianga said:


> How do you pronounce the _ă_?



*umbră *is the non-articulated form, *umbra *is the articulated one...
*ă *is pronounced like _e_ in the English article *the *in front of a word having a consonant initial or like _i_ in English *birth.
*Or, you may copy-paste the word here and click READ NOW!


----------



## Lugubert

Swedish _skugga_; I think Danish and Norwegian both use _skygge_.


----------



## Alijsh

Bienvenidos said:


> Nice to see you again my friend!
> 
> The word is the same in both dialects!


Thanks. Yes, it's the same but you should say *sâya*. You have nicely preserved the older pronunciation.


----------



## Hakro

In *Finnish* the general word is _varjo_, as Astlanda said (#15),  but then we have two more words for 'shadow':

- _siimes_, meaning especially the shadow of trees or forest, 
- _katve_ that means also an area where you can't see; as a military term it means an area where you can't shoot.


----------



## kusurija

Czech:
stín

Lithuanian:
šešėlis

Japanese:
To Flaminius:
What about these kanji's: 陰,翳,蔭? (reading of all is also [kage])?


----------



## ulala_eu

In *Galician*:
sombra (the same as in Spanish)


----------



## Lingvisten

Russian: тень


----------



## brian

*Ancient Greek**: *σκιά (skiá)

*Old English**: *_sceadu(we)_

Both of these words could also mean "shade."


----------



## peri+kleos

> *Ancient Greek: *σκιά (skiá)


Ιts the same in Modern Greek too. Σκιά (Skia)


----------



## Outsider

ulala_eu said:


> In *Galician*:
> sombra (the same as in Spanish)


Same in Portuguese, as well.


----------



## francois_auffret

Sanskrit:  *Chhaaya*
Urdu / Hindi: *Chhaaon*  (on being nasal as in french: on)
Urdu : *Saaya *(coming from persian with the ending pronounced differently)


----------



## panjabigator

/chhaao.n/ seems to be the oblique plural here.  It's /chhaayaa/ in Hindi and /chhaa.n/ in Panjabi.  I've also heard tree shade referred to as /peD. kii aanchal/, which is a nice image.

One word I can never figure out is from the movie Dil Se, specifically from the song /chaiyaa chaiyaa/.  How is that word supposed to be spelled?  Have you ever heard that word for shadow in Pakistan?


----------



## francois_auffret

^Of course! Well, as I said, it is *chhâon* (feminine)(Looking through the _Ferozul lughat_ dictionary, other forms are given... never heard them though: *chhân* or *chhâîn* both with nasal ending) and it is used all the time:

*Main châon mein baitha huwa tha
Châon mein gâRî khaRî kar do!*

The other word would be used in less 'casual' contexts, *sâyâ*... as in _*Mân kâ sâyâ*_... and countless other expressions... This word has a figurative meaning too: influence.


----------



## Flaminius

kusurija said:


> Japanese:
> To Flaminius:
> What about these kanji's: 陰,翳,蔭? (reading of all is also [kage])?


They are being used for _kage_ in special contexts (often historical or literary).  As far as the semantic range covered by English "shadow" goes, I believe 影 is the most appropriate character representation.


----------



## dn88

*In Polish*: _cień_


----------



## kusurija

Flaminius said:


> They are being used for _kage_ in special contexts (often historical or literary). As far as the semantic range covered by English "shadow" goes, I believe 影 is the most appropriate character representation.


 
Thank You very much for explanation!


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian: Sjena!


Ja sam tvoja sjena: I am your shadow! (means: I am following you)

jana.bo


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Anino


----------



## kaverison

Tamil
nizhal

zh like American R


----------



## Messquito

Chinese:
影子


----------



## bigic

jana.bo99 said:


> Croatian: Sjena!
> 
> Ja sam tvoja sjena: I am your shadow! (means: I am following you)


Interestingly, in Serbia the word for shadow is senka.


----------



## Panceltic

Slovene: *senca*


----------

